# 'Ring times?



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know what the Cooper and Cooper S recorded at the 'Ring?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

4 days, 3 hours, 24 min..A new record!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Found it

9,31


----------

